# polir le dos de l'ipod avec un dremel ?



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

bonjour

j'ai plusieurs ipod dont le dos est bien raye,

pensez vous que je puisse polir le dos avec un dremel pour redonner un bel aspect?

merci


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

Le dos d'un iPod est un traitement chrome.
Tu peux éventuellement les reprendre avec du Belgom Chrome et du papier extrêmement fin. Si tu trouves des rouleaux à papier fin pour ta Dremel...
Mais je ne te garantie pas le résultat.

Quoi qu'il en soit, en moto, pour redonner un coup de jeune à une ligne d'échappement, belgom et huile de coude fonctionne plutôt bien.

Bref, à prendre avec des pincettes.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

merci je vais aller voir ca dans le commerce


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2009)

re

je me permet de redemander ton aide

j'ai ete voir en magasin

y a du Belgom CHROME, Belgom ALU et du Mirror


j'ai eu un doute entre alu et chrome, le vendeur m'a dit que le resultat etait different en fonction de la matiere...  et m'a propose le mirror aussi


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2009)

Pour la moto, j'utilisais de l'alu.
Je ne sais pas exactement quel traitement a reçu le dos de ton iPod mais le mirror me paraît le plus indiqué si ta boutique en propose. 
Il fait facilement brillé et devrait atténuer les rayures. 
N'oublies pas d'y aller molo avec le ponçage, le but n'est pas de faire plus de rayures mais bien d'avoir une surface uniforme.


----------

